# c'est heureux



## Zazi

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à traduire cette locution en espagnol?

Le contexte: "La baronne donna un bal masqué. On ne connut pas toutes les amours qu'abrita, ce soir-là, Séléné, mais on connut bien vite –et *c'est heureux*– le bon tour qui fut joué à notre homme du moment, Monsieur de Languenhaert.

La définition de Wiktionnaire:
*C'est heureux*. (Familier et ironique) Se dit lorsqu’une personne adhère ou se détermine à quelque chose après avoir longtemps hésité, ou parce qu’elle ne peut faire autrement.

Merci beaucoup en avance.


----------



## Paquita

Pienso en "menos mal "


----------



## Le chat Ju

Moi aussi, "menos mal", "heureusement" en langue plus populaire.  La définition du Wiktionnaire ne me paraît pas très juste...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

La definición del CNTRL:


> *1.*  [En parlant d'un événement, d'un trait de l'activité hum.]    Qui apporte un avantage quelconque, qui a une conclusion satisfaisante, des conséquences positives (souvent à l'encontre de toutes prévisions).[...]
> [Exclamativement et parfois avec une nuance iron.]



También lo primero que me ocurrió es el _menos mal_ pero creo que no da el sentido positivo y medio jocoso que tiene en francés. Con _menos mal_ parece que hemos escapado a una catástrofe .
Quizá cargando las tintas recuperemos este sentido:
- _Y es de alabar/ loar_

No muy convencida sin embargo, vuestras opiniones.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## marcelanda

¿felizmente?


----------



## Marlluna

"Menos mal" me parece bien, pero ¿y si decimos, simplemente, entre comas "y fue una suerte"?


----------



## zopita

Lo voy a intentar.
¿Qué os parece "*por suerte para él*"?

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Zazi

Muchas gracias por vuestros posts. La definición del CNRTL me parece mucho más clara (gracias Cintia&Martine), pero no me convence ninguna traducción. Lo primero que se me había ocurrido al leer el texto era "*y bienvenida sea*", pero me pareció que quedaba un poco raro.

¿Qué os parece a vosotros?


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Zazi*:

¿Y qué tal _"-y ya era hora-"_?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,



Domtom said:


> Hola, *Zazi*:
> 
> ¿Y qué tal _"-y ya era hora-"_?



No creo Domtom: al decir _y ya era hora _suponemos que pasa un cierto tiempo entre la fiesta y la noticia dada lo que no presupone la frase en francés.

_Felizmente _(Marcelanda) me gusta bastante. Se me ocurre también:
- _Alegrémonos _(lo mismo que anteriormente: no muy convencida).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

¿Y qué tal _"-resuelta y risueña-"_?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Con _resuelta y risueña_... no te entiendo .
Yo esperaría que que estos dos adjetivos hagan referencia a una persona... no al hecho de que la noticia se haga pública.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Como ha dicho que conviene o se determina algo después de dudarlo mucho tiempo, pensé en "resuelta (y risueña)". Pero me parece que no me entero de la película.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

La película Domtom es que esto significa:
- tan sólo nos queda congratularnos de / que es una excelente ocurrencia que salga a la luz pública (en este caso la broma que se le gastó al tal Monsieur de Languenhaert).

La verdad es que no es fácil ni de entender ni de traducir.
Podría añadir que era más corriente en el siglo XIX (es sólo una impresión, haría falta saber de qué época es el texto)

Au revoir, hasta luego

Re...,



zopita said:


> Lo voy a intentar.
> ¿Qué os parece "*por suerte para él*"?
> 
> Saludos cordiales


Ocupada en contestar a Domtom  se me había escapado este mensaje que me parece bastante acertado excepto un detalle: la suerte es para los (cotillas) que se enteran de la noticia.
_Le bon tour_ indica que la sociedad todavía se ríe de la desventura del señor Monsieur de Languenhaert.
- _y fue una suerte,..._
- _por suerte,..._ serían traducciones más cercanas a la idea.
Gracias Zopita por ponernos sobre la pista.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

_Y es para frotarse las manos._

_Y mejor que mejor._


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La expresión que apunta Zopita (¡Bienvenida entre nosotros, Zopita! ) "por suerte" (pero no para él, sino para los demás), me parece la más próxima.

Por suerte, por fortuna, sí, el sentido va por allí.

Quizás más irónico quedaría una expresión como:
- bendito / alabado sea Dios -

No digo ésta en particular, pero una exclamación por el estilo. ¿Qué os parece? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Yo también había pensado en esas expresiones divinas  , pero ya introduces un registro algo piadoso, ¿no?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lluis:

Estas expresiones han dejado de ser piadosas hace rato para ser solo expresiones de alivio, modismos sin más. Incluso yo las uso...  

Pero de todas formas, dije que no especialmente éstas, pueden ser otras, pero que reflejen el mismo alivio, que queden irónicas. No tienen por qué ser de origen católico, ni mucho menos. Se me ocurrieron éstas porque son muy corrientes, nada más.

Un petó,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Ya puestos, también:

_¡Aleluya!_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría *¡por fortuna!*


----------

